# Aplicações bacanas que poucos conhecem

## humpback

Existe uma thread por ai sobre isto... Eu pensei lançar aqui uma sobre o mesmo tema.

Aqui a dias andei a procurar de um newsreader e encontrei o BNR2, que é um programa para sacar binarios dos news.... Para pessoal portuga com netcabo isto pode ser interessante para sacar umas coisas dos telepac.* . (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge bnr2 )

Outro programa interessante é o octave, que é um programa GPL alternativo ao Matlab. Não tem as toolbox do matlab mas é muito potente (é inclusivamente possivel carregar ficheiros .m do matlab, muitas vezes sem ter de alterar nada). (emerge -pv octave para verem as use que aquilo suporta)

Outro programa de calculo bacano é o Mupad. Este é produzido por uma Univ Alemã e uma empresa. Existe versão para Linux  e para alunos/investigadores o programa é de borla (apenas obrigatorio um registo que elimina uma limitação de memoria que aquilo tem). ( a ebuild ainda não tá no portage mas podem ir sacar https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16862 aqui que worka bem).

kismet.... Ok este muitos conhecem.... É um sniffer para redes wireless. Este sniffer é fantastico, já consegui com ele detectar redes 802.11b que os admins jurariam a pés juntos que eu não conseguiria detectar.

Assim de repente não me lembro de mais nada......

----------

## RoadRunner

mplayerplug-in, esta foi a ultima pérola que encontrei e digna de esse nome =) com este plugin, o mozilla (só testei com o mozilla) envia todos os asf's, mp3's, mov's, etc (basicamente todos os formatos que ele lê) para o mplayer, sendo assim possível ver streaming de alguns sites que antigamente, ou dava um trabalhão para encontrar a source, ou era mesmo impossível.

----------

## lmpinto

Já que estamos numa de Mozilla descobri hoje duas pérolas também: 

LiveHTTPHeaders - http://livehttpheaders.mozdev.org/

Para utilizadores normais é perfeitamente inútil - mas para quem está às turras com cookies/locations/etc dá um jeitão.

Bookie - http://bookie.mozdev.org/

Basicamente um sistema de bookmarks centralizado. Ainda não experimentei, mas quero ver se experimento em breve.

----------

## papa-osculos

Hoje, falaram-me neste programa mas não está no portage.  :Sad: 

Freevo is an open-source digital video jukebox (PVR, DVR) based on Linux in addition to a number of open-source audio/video tools. MPlayer is used to play audio and video files. MPlayer is an excellent media player that can play most popular file formats. Freevo can be used both for a standalone PVR computer with a TV+remote, as well as on a regular desktop computer using the monitor and keyboard. 

O site oficial é http://freevo.sourceforge.net/

Tem uma boa aparência...

O que acham ?

----------

## darktux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Almost any graphics board can be used. Freevo uses SDL which supports X11, FB, etc.
> 
> 

 

 :Cool: 

----------

## lmpinto

Existe um programinha muito bom, que eu usava no tempo da debian, chamado divine. Basicamente quando é corrido, manda  uns requests de arp, e vê as máquinas que lhe respondem. Depois configura a interface de acordo com a rede em que está. Poupa *imenso* trabalho. Parece trivial, mas quem usa mais que tres ou quatro redes, algumas delas sem dhcp sabe do que estou a falar  :Smile: . Ainda não está no portage. 

Existe também o Pyrite Publisher, que basicamente serve para converter ficheiros de texto ou html para .pdb, para ler num palm, com o iSilo. Também não está no portage.

----------

## papa-osculos

 *Quote:*   

> Freevo is an open-source digital video jukebox (PVR, DVR) based on Linux in addition to a number of open-source audio/video tools. MPlayer is used to play audio and video files. MPlayer is an excellent media player that can play most popular file formats. Freevo can be used both for a standalone PVR computer with a TV+remote, as well as on a regular desktop computer using the monitor and keyboard.

 

Deixo aqui alguns links para verem esta maravilha em acção   :Laughing: 

http://papa-osculos.kicks-ass.org/files/screenshots/laptop-freevo1.png

http://papa-osculos.kicks-ass.org/files/screenshots/laptop-freevo2.png

http://papa-osculos.kicks-ass.org/files/screenshots/laptop-freevo3.png

Que tal  ?    :Wink: 

Digam qualquer coisa...

----------

## MetalGod

Só queria dizer que o octave nem chega aos calcanhares do belo matlab.   :Smile: 

 Apenas serve de imitação porque em trabalhos diga-se medios/avançados nem os executa para alem de estar muito desactualizado em comparaçao com o matlab.

O Matlab para linux tem o problema de ser compilado para uma versao de glibc antiga que se torna por fezem incompativel com as mais recentes.  :Smile: 

O octave serve-se muito gnuplot que tambem é bastante basico.

Já agora lanço aqui o desafio de um compilador de fortran 90 a funcionar a 99% sobre linux pois uso o ifc da intel que também sofre do mesmo problema do matlab que foram compilados para versões antigas da glibc e se tornam incompativeis com as mais recentes.

Uma app porreira naum muito conheçida é o k3b e arson ambos dependentes das libs do kde que sao excelentes tools para gravar cds.

----------

## humpback

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> Só queria dizer que o octave nem chega aos calcanhares do belo matlab.  
> 
>  Apenas serve de imitação porque em trabalhos diga-se medios/avançados nem os executa para alem de estar muito desactualizado em comparaçao com o matlab.
> 
> 

 

Pois, digamos que convem indicar sobre o que é que estás a falar antes de dizer mal... É que para 99% das utilizações que eu já fiz o octave é mais do que suficiente.

E conheço pessoas que usam o octave para trabalho sério e complicado e ele faz tudo direitinho..... 

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> O Matlab para linux tem o problema de ser compilado para uma versao de glibc antiga que se torna por fezem incompativel com as mais recentes. 
> 
> 

 

Isto é trivial de resolver mesmo em Gentoo

----------

## AngusYoung

xmms-extra e o babytrans são 2 programas que eu uso constantemente. 

O primeiro é uma coleção de plugins para o XMMS que gerenciam janelas, exportam a playlist para outros formatos de arquivos, etc.

O segundo é um clone para Linux do tradutor Babylon translator.

----------

## darktux

TORCS

----------

## humpback

 *darktux wrote:*   

> TORCS

 

E isto é suposto ser o que? (obrigar o pessoal a uns emerges -s e coisas que tal....)

----------

## darktux

Óbvio! Não é preciso ser tão rude   :Confused: 

O prazer está na descoberta....   :Rolling Eyes: 

Que mau humor...   :Mad: 

----------

## sKewlBoy

Esse BNR2 veio mesmo a calhar!

Ter winex+grabit a monopolizar a utilizacao do winex, impedindo-me de jogar CS era a real nagga!!

Danke!

----------

## Proton

Hmm, estranho, acho que o meu BNR2 não consegue ver a minha ligação à net.

----------

## sKewlBoy

"ver" a tua ligacao a net ? como assim ?

Tens netcabo ? Nao escolheste LAN ?

Se escolheste ele tem de ligar direitinho, a nao ser que estejas a apanhar um dos varios periodos em que as news estao lentissimas....

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *darktux wrote:*   

> TORCS

 

Só para completar o tópico...

TORCS is a 3D racing cars simulator using OpenGL. 

The goal is to have programmed robots drivers racing against each others. 

You can also drive yourself with either a wheel or keyboard or mouse. 

TORCS is available on Linux and Windows.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## Proton

 *sKewlBoy wrote:*   

> "ver" a tua ligacao a net ? como assim ?
> 
> Tens netcabo ? Nao escolheste LAN ?
> 
> Se escolheste ele tem de ligar direitinho, a nao ser que estejas a apanhar um dos varios periodos em que as news estao lentissimas....

 

Não, eu já uso as news há bastante tempo, tenho net em todo o linux e escolhi "always connected" no BNR2. Mas é que ele nem tenta ligar-se quando eu faço connect (no de Windows a interface é igual e ele liga-se). Eu sei que ele nem tenta porque o cable modem nem pisca. Mas enfim, eu vou usando o Pan...

----------

## MetalGod

Acho que o Humpback provavelmente faz contas de 1+1   :Smile: 

```

Pois, digamos que convem indicar sobre o que é que estás a falar antes de dizer mal... É que para 99% das utilizações que eu já fiz o octave é mais do que suficiente.

E conheço pessoas que usam o octave para trabalho sério e complicado e ele faz tudo direitinho..... 

```

para o tipo de trabalho que fiz com ele tive k por varias vezes de ir para o matlab que o octave possuia tais funções ou simplesmente não estavam actualizadas ainda assim é uma boa ferramenta de calculo para *nix se não a melhor   :Evil or Very Mad: 

em relação a glibc vale a pena dizer que adoro estar cutting-edge e eh bastante melhor e mais suguro do que estar com releases antigos da glibc

----------

## v

Acabei de encontrar uma aplicação muito bancana,

emerge speechd

cria um ficheiro /dev/speech em que tudo o que é escrito é lido por um sintetizador de vóz. Há alguns plugins pra isto muito interessantes, já me ri muito no x-chat às custas dele, apesar de nao funcionar muito bem em pt.

http://www.speechio.org/

----------

## leandro

 *v wrote:*   

> Acabei de encontrar uma aplicação muito bancana,
> 
> emerge speechd
> 
> cria um ficheiro /dev/speech em que tudo o que é escrito é lido por um sintetizador de vóz. Há alguns plugins pra isto muito interessantes, já me ri muito no x-chat às custas dele, apesar de nao funcionar muito bem em pt.
> ...

 

```
# emerge -e world > /dev/speech
```

  :Laughing: 

----------

